# The Big Bang Theory: "The Status Quo Combustion" 5/25/14



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sheldon's world explodes like a big bang. 

Or maybe its a crumbling. 

I never felt so bad for a character on that show as I did for Stuart and him losing his comic store. Oh. Yeah, a solution was found, but still - all those comics and all the time he poured into it.  I know too that he was never really happy there, though I guess he thought he would be at some point. Taking care of Howie's mom was a decent solution but not I'm not sure realistic. Was it a play on the comic geeks that live with their moms?

It's too bad that Sheldon couldn't consider AFF moving in - into Leonard's room and with a roommate agreement of course, or even of finding another roommate - maybe Stuart.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I never felt so bad for a character on that show as I did for Stuart and him losing his comic store. Oh. Yeah, a solution was found, but still - all those comics and all the time he poured into it.


Sure, it's a comedy and all that, but I can attest that the reaction of "but where will I get my comic books now" by the customers is not a joke.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I thought it was funny how Stuart was the perfect candidate. He's so used to being degraded and dehumanized, it's a walk in the park for him.

Good for Raj!

I like how they end the seasons with an event that separates them for a few months, building the passage of time between seasons into the story arcs.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

I highly doubt any (real and valuable) comics were destroyed in the making of this episode. I'm not so sure the comic book store is gone for good either. It's a good set that adds geek cred to the series and gives a break from the main apartment set. I'm wondering how many breakups before Penny and Leonard get married or do they even get married at all? Does the Rhoda principle apply here?


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

I loved "It's not like riding a bike... I actually did fall off a couple times"


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I wish Stuart was the 4th member of the group, and Raj, would just show up a few episodes a year.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

bobcarn said:


> I thought it was funny how Stuart was the perfect candidate. He's so used to being degraded and dehumanized, it's a walk in the park for him.


For about 15 seconds I wondered if he and Sheldon would go into business together, but then they found a less degrading and dehumanizing solution. 

I suppose it could still happen, though... 

I did love that little spring in his step as he went to serve Mrs...I mean, Debbie's...whims.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ]For about 15 seconds I wondered if he and Sheldon would go into business together, [/B]but then they found a less degrading and dehumanizing solution.
> 
> I suppose it could still happen, though...
> 
> I did love that little spring in his step as he went to serve Mrs...I mean, Debbie's...whims.


That was totally my thought too.

Sheldon organizing, ordering and running all over Stuart. He could be Leonard 2.0.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Big Deficit said:


> I highly doubt any (real and valuable) comics were destroyed in the making of this episode. I'm not so sure the comic book store is gone for good either. It's a good set that adds geek cred to the series and gives a break from the main apartment set. I'm wondering how many breakups before Penny and Leonard get married or do they even get married at all? Does the Rhoda principle apply here?


They can always use the other comic book store.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

With Raj having sex, does that lay to rest all the Raj is gay speculation? (probably not entirely, but I got the feeling he did like heterosexual sex quite a bit  ).

I thought Amy took Sheldon leaving way too calmly...and then, then ending!!

I think that Penny-Leonard will get married toward the end of next season. 

Loved all the hobo jokes with Sheldon riding the rails


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> With Raj having sex, does that lay to rest all the Raj is gay speculation? (probably not entirely, but I got the feeling he did like heterosexual sex quite a bit  ).


The way he was constantly talking about it is consistent with someone who might be overcompensating for something....


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

busyba said:


> The way he was constantly talking about it is consistent with someone who might be overcompensating for something....


I wasn't going to say anything.

But that's what I wasn't going to say. 

Seriously, though, I don't think Raj & Howard were ever supposed to be gay. The joke was just that they acted like a gay couple, complete with double (or even single) entendres.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Bernadette: She's just so impossible, they keep quitting.
Sheldon: So who's watching her now?
Howard: A bowl full of M&Ms with a few Ambien tossed in.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

There was a brief period of time when Raj and Stewart becoming a couple looked like a very real possibility.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Raj's constantly talking about sex got REAL old the second time he said something about it. I certainly hope they don't keep that going...


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

Bierboy said:


> Raj's constantly talking about sex got REAL old the second time he said something about it. I certainly hope they don't keep that going...


Raj got pretty old the second time he said anything on any topic - I really don't like the character! And yes, I agree with whoever said they'd like to see Stewart as a regular and Raj as a guest!


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Why don't people like Raj? I love that character and I'm really glad they've started to make him more normal (can talk to women without alcohol). I'd also like to see more of Stuart, but I don't like how they've made him totally hopeless and pathetic. When he was first introduced he was a bit of a loner, but you didn't get the feeling that he would rather be dead that owning a crappy comic-book store. Now he's just depressing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why don't people like Raj? I love that character and I'm really glad they've started to make him more normal (can talk to women without alcohol). I'd also like to see more of Stuart, but I don't like how they've made him totally hopeless and pathetic. When he was first introduced he was a bit of a loner, but you didn't get the feeling that he would rather be dead that owning a crappy comic-book store. Now he's just depressing.


I like raj as well. As do my friends. Seems some people just need to dump on characters.

Stuart. The guy plays mopey so well, I think that's why he went in that direction. But he was happy last we saw him.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Are they turning Bernadette into a felonious alcoholic now?


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

The entire "Howard's Mom" thing is played out for me.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I don't mind Raj either. The only character that I don't care for, and at least he's not on too often, is the person who talks with a lisp (or has some type of speech defect). I don't know his name


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Kripke - and I'm no fan of him, either.

I do like all the main characters - Raj included.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> I don't mind Raj either. The only character that I don't care for, and at least he's not on too often, is the person who talks with a lisp (or has some type of speech defect). I don't know his name


Bawwy Kwipke


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Kripke - and I'm no fan of him, either. I do like all the main characters - Raj included.


I like Kripke in very small doses. Not often and only a line or two when he shows up. But the Kripke / "Siwi" stuff was hysterical.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Bawwy Kwipke


I don't know why, but kids LOOVE him.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> ...Seems some people just need to dump on characters....


I've never liked Raj; you can see my posts from several years ago to that effect. He continues to be the weakest acting and character link in the show.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

busyba said:


> The way he was constantly talking about it is consistent with someone who might be overcompensating for something....


I thought he sounded like a geeky teenager who was marveling over having had sex for the first time.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I like Kripke in very small doses. Not often and only a line or two when he shows up. But the Kripke / "Siwi" stuff was hysterical.


So was the bit with him and Sheldon in the gym when they were fighting for that office.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Robin said:


> I thought he sounded like a geeky teenager who was marveling over having had sex for the first time.


Yes, this exactly.


----------



## Shakhari (Jan 2, 2005)

Raj talking about finally having sex was as annoying as Howard constantly talking about space. Although, as tired as his story lines have been, especially since he's been the odd man out after all the other guys got girls, he doesn't annoy me as much as Sheldon.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Shakhari said:


> Raj talking about finally having sex was as annoying as Howard constantly talking about space. Although, as tired as his story lines have been, especially since he's been the odd man out after all the other guys got girls, he doesn't annoy me as much as Sheldon.


Just about everyone I know has a go to topic that they default to at times, and almost all of them have annoyed me with it at one point or another.
So to me that's simply basic human behavior


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> I like Kripke in very small doses. Not often and only a line or two when he shows up. But the Kripke / "Siwi" stuff was hysterical.





verdugan said:


> I don't know why, but kids LOOVE him.


I love Kripke--I agree it would get tiresome if he was on all the time--and I totally feel like a juvenile because I get a laugh out of him.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

I think we found out what he does on his train journey to earn money:










--Carlos V.


----------



## QueenBee (Feb 26, 2002)

I used the word lens app on my phone to translate that. So I guess this means I'm geeky enough to like this show.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Oddly enough, I think the after picture is now and the before picture is what he has to look forward to.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wasn't going to say anything.
> 
> But that's what I wasn't going to say.
> 
> Seriously, though, I don't think Raj & Howard were ever supposed to be gay. The joke was just that they acted like a gay couple, complete with double (or even single) entendres.


Yep, that's who I always looked at them. Raj is the classic metrosexual character, a lot like Ted on HIMYM. They just pushed Raj a little bit further to the other team without actually putting him on it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why don't people like Raj? I love that character and I'm really glad they've started to make him more normal (can talk to women without alcohol). I'd also like to see more of Stuart, but I don't like how they've made him totally hopeless and pathetic. When he was first introduced he was a bit of a loner, but you didn't get the feeling that he would rather be dead that owning a crappy comic-book store. Now he's just depressing.


This. As they do on so many sitcoms, they take ONE characteristic of a character and that becomes the whole character. Early on I never got the feeling that he was the least bit depressed with his life.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jamesbobo said:


> I don't mind Raj either. The only character that I don't care for, and at least he's not on too often, is the person who talks with a lisp (or has some type of speech defect). I don't know his name


I like Kripke, in small doses. And luckily that's what they've given up. The single funniest scene ever on TBBT was Kripke trying to communicate with Siri on his iPhone. Too much of him, and I'd agree with you, he'd be too annoying.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Shakhari said:


> Raj talking about finally having sex was as annoying as Howard constantly talking about space. Although, as tired as his story lines have been, especially since he's been the odd man out after all the other guys got girls, he doesn't annoy me as much as Sheldon.


I think when people first "discover" something that they really enjoyed, they tend to ramble about it. And something as "macho" (for a guy anyway) as having sex would be something to ramble on about with your buddies, especially where there's questions about your sexuality. I really didn't have a problem with it. As long as they keep it to that one episode.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> ... I really didn't have a problem with it. _*As long as they keep it to that one episode.*_


And, therein lies the problem....I am NOT optimistic they will.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> And, therein lies the problem....I am NOT optimistic they will.


Well the next episode is in the fall, so by that time I'll have forgotten about it in THIS episode


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

If I had sex for the first time in 2-3 years, you bet your life that would be all I talked about to my buddies. You guys are strange if you think that's abnormal!

I find the dresses that Bernadette wears very strange. They lift her boobs up so they look like they come out of her shoulders when she's sitting. She looks deformed.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Anubys said:


> I find the dresses that Bernadette wears very strange. They lift her boobs up so they look like they come out of her shoulders when she's sitting. She looks deformed.


When she was sitting on the couch, out of the corner of my eye, it appeared as if she had her knees tucked-up under her dress against her chest. Those boobies are quite unique


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Anubys said:


> If I had sex for the first time in 2-3 years, you bet your life that would be all I talked about to my buddies. You guys are strange if you think that's abnormal!
> 
> I find the dresses that Bernadette wears very strange. They lift her boobs up so they look like they come out of her shoulders when she's sitting. She looks deformed.


Leonard was the same way when he had sex after a hiatus, and I also don't think it is abnormal.

I was looking at Bernadettes' dresses too. I am thinking they are part of weird wardrobe just like many of the other characters. Nothing else could explain those strange dresses. I really don't like what she wears, but I don't like AFFs' wardrobe either except they fit her personality perfectly. Maybe they are also trying to have a wardrobe for Bernadette that is special in its' own perverse way. It _does _seem to accentuate her munchkin like body.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

I just figured out we don't know Penny's last name...and its bugging the heck out of me.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Bierboy said:


> I've never liked Raj; you can see my posts from several years ago to that effect. He continues to be the weakest acting and character link in the show.


I agree, they don't seem to be able to find a spot for him. I did love his pink suit here though. 
[media]http://img3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20111021104450/bigbangtheory/images/3/3d/The-Big-Bang-Theory-S3-E22-147.jpg[/media]


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Satchel said:


> I just figured out we don't know Penny's last name...and its bugging the heck out of me.


They have said that we will find out her last name sometime before the end of the series.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> They have said that we will find out her last name sometime before the end of the series.


By then it may be Hofstadter.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

replaytv said:


> Leonard was the same way when he had sex after a hiatus, and I also don't think it is abnormal.
> 
> I was looking at Bernadettes' dresses too. I am thinking they are part of weird wardrobe just like many of the other characters. Nothing else could explain those strange dresses. I really don't like what she wears, but I don't like AFFs' wardrobe either except they fit her personality perfectly. Maybe they are also trying to have a wardrobe for Bernadette that is special in its' own perverse way. It _does _seem to accentuate her munchkin like body.


Does she ever wear anything else besides those type of dresses and colored stockings? Plus, what have they got against revealing her cleavage - even just a small amount? The one time she had a lowish cut dress on, her hair strategically blocked her cleavage from view. 

Maybe it's part of her Catholic school girl persona.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

LoadStar said:


> They have said that we will find out her last name sometime before the end of the series.


interesting answer by john g here 
https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20131228182828AAsvStJ


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Her name is Penny Lane.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

Ante? Loafer?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Dreadful.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> Does she ever wear anything else besides those type of dresses and colored stockings? Plus, what have they got against revealing her cleavage - even just a small amount? The one time she had a lowish cut dress on, her hair strategically blocked her cleavage from view.
> 
> Maybe it's part of her Catholic school girl persona.


Maybe the actress doesn't want to show it. Could be as simple as that.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Howie said:


> Ante? Loafer?


Wise?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Kablemodem said:


> Her name is Penny Lane.


Too easy... That is the favorite "fan pick" though. So you are in good company. I just think after all this time, it will have to be something less obvious. JMO.


----------



## d-dub (Mar 8, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> By then it may be Hofstadter.


Bazinga!


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

She is going to have it legally changed to Penny Penny Penny.


----------



## cal_s7 (Oct 1, 2003)

QueenBee said:


> I used the word lens app on my phone to translate that. So I guess this means I'm geeky enough to like this show.


I've played with the demo a few times. Its a cool app. The app was free but the language packs cost a bit. Your post made me check it out again............. and Google picked it up. Its now free for a limited time as of today. So go grab the language packs while you can.

Was $3 per pack. x 6 packs. Just saved $18.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cal_s7 said:


> I've played with the demo a few times. Its a cool app. The app was free but the language packs cost a bit. Your post made me check it out again............. and Google picked it up. Its now free for a limited time as of today. So go grab the language packs while you can.
> 
> Was $3 per pack. x 6 packs. Just saved $18.


Thanks for the heads up! Downloading now.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I think when people first "discover" something that they really enjoyed, they tend to ramble about it. And something as "macho" (for a guy anyway) as having sex would be something to ramble on about with your buddies, especially where there's questions about your sexuality. I really didn't have a problem with it. As long as they keep it to that one episode.


Howard did the same thing when he first got back from space, and it only lasted one episode.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Satchel said:


> I just figured out we don't know Penny's last name...and its bugging the heck out of me.


Foryourthoughts.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Satchel said:


> I just figured out we don't know Penny's last name...and its bugging the heck out of me.


Since everyone else is offering possibilities, I'm going to offer *Blossom*.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I didn't know this ep air didn't air until this Sunday...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Penny Einstein.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Penny Less.
Penny Line.
Penny Hos. (double meaning since she's a slut)

Or maybe her last name is Anonymous. Get it? Because she's an alcoholic. Very funny.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Forget her last name... I want to know what her prison name is.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Tentiary?


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

DUDE_NJX said:


> Tentiary?


<golf clap>


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

That _is_ pretty good


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

:up:


----------



## PuddingRiot (May 30, 2014)

Steveknj said:


> Maybe the actress doesn't want to show it. Could be as simple as that.


She showed much more in True Blood.


----------

